# Cage Vs. Free Roam?



## BrittsBunny (Jul 20, 2011)

Just curious...how many of y'all let your rabbit(s) run free around your house/or room 24/7? Or do you only keep your rabbit(s) out of the cage at specific times of the day? Or maybe you don't let your rabbit(s) free roam at all :?

Wrangler is a 24/7 free roaming rabbit unless otherwise (i.e. vacation). He is fixed and potty-trained to go in his cage where he eats and drinks. I haven't had much of an issue with him...as he's gotten older he chews less on the furniture and what-not. I always make sure he has plenty of chew toys and his own mini-carpets. Most of the time he just chillaxes under my bed. We are getting ready to move to a new place and I hope that he adjusts well - he will have a lot more space to run around (I will be moving into a studio apt). I have a feeling that I may have to block off the kitchen though. I am going to have to do some bunny-proofing to keep him away from the wires!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 20, 2011)

We have a room set up just for the buns--very little to rabbit proof that way. Ours get 4 hours out every day, one at a time, and out overnight every sixth day.


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 20, 2011)

I haven't bee letting Thumper run around out of his cage, however I just bulit a BIGGER cage so that does help (with a run) so she has her cage connected to a smaller cage witha run connecting the two. I have just started to let her out to run around alittle more, however I have a 3 yr that freaks when she is out (becaues in her mind she thinks that Thumper belongs in her cage) so it will take time for adjusting for the both of them. I am working on letting her out longer other outside of her cage.


----------



## jerseywool704 (Jul 20, 2011)

My bunny is out all day, I just put her back in her cage at night when I sleep. However, she has one of the NIC cages, so there's tons of room for her.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 21, 2011)

I let Charlie out whenever I am home. I don't have a huge apt but he likEs to wander. I put him back at night when I sleep though


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 21, 2011)

I let Peter out whenever I get home as well. I pretty much let him out from when I get home until when I go to bed. Once in bed, he goes back in his cage. However, when he gets neutered and hopefully stops being so territorial I would like him to be a 24/7 free roam bunny because it will be so much better for the two of us. I had him roaming around in his own room for a while but I found that after a few weeks he "forgot" how to use his litter box. lol. Im guessing it was him marking territory. That and he became very anti social so i would rather he was in my room with me and in a cage so that he is more social hence also happier


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 21, 2011)

One pair has a whole room as their "cage". It is highly rabbit proofed with NIC pannels lining the walls etc.

The other pair have the whole down stairs because they don't need as intensive rabbit proofing (they don't chew on the furniture or walls). They do have a cage in our bedroom, but it is always open. 

Everyone gets supervised time in the upstairs livingroom with us in the evenings (one pair at a time). This is when we have snuggle time and we watch TV as a family.


----------



## Circle (Jul 21, 2011)

My rabbit used to be able to roam freely anywhere in our home except the bedrooms and the bathrooms. However, she pooped and peed EVERYWHERE, and still we let her roam like that for about a year.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jul 21, 2011)

Thor my Flemish has a huge run and enclosure to himself all day. Smooch my mini rex stays in his cage while I am at work and gets to come out and run in Thors Run for about 2 hours then it's Kramers turn. This is every other day. Thor gets locked in the enclosure when Smooch and Kramer take turns to run in the run. They all get picked up and loved every day. Unfortunatly Kramer is my digger, I have to watch him like a hawk when he is out in the run.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> We have a room set up just for the buns--very little to rabbit proof that way. Ours get 4 hours out every day, one at a time, and out overnight every sixth day.


If I were a bunny - I'd want to live with you folks.....that's AWESOME!


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 21, 2011)

Natasha is out of her cage if I'm home (or, at least, the cage door's open - she'll often go into her cage for a nibble or a drink, or just to relax on her balcony). It was the same with Scone before her.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 21, 2011)

I also have a rabbit room, and agree that it's easy to bunny-proof that way.

Until recently, both buns live in their own Xpens. Gus's Xpen door opened at night for about 10 hours, and then Molly's door opened the rest of the time during the day.

Now that they're bonding, I'll keep then in a larger Xpen at night and let them out during the day.


----------



## mmfh (Aug 10, 2011)

Cleo is out of her cage when i'm home. She gets put in when I go to work. I used to let her out at night and then she ate my couch! Literally tore the whole couch apart .... I can laugh now. So now she goes in her cage when i'm sleeping.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine are free roam 24/7 in the living room. Newt stays in there because he hates walking on vinyl flooring. Ookpik mostly stays in there, but she'll go check out the rest of the house once in a while. They do have a cube cage set up in case I have to confine them, though.


----------



## Ameliasaur (Aug 11, 2011)

I let William roam the living/kitchen/dining area in the morning & at night. At the minimum 2 hours a day, but more often than not at least 4 hours a day.
He's very, very good and pretty much doesn't chew anything. He might nip something that is new but that's about it.
Still, I don't feel comfortable letting him roam when I'm not watching. You never know what could happen.
I do have to either hold the cat or let her roam the other half of the apartment, blocked off by the bedroom door, when William is out. Her predatory instincts are very much alive (probably because she's a rescue).


----------



## BunniBee (Aug 11, 2011)

My buns right now are out around 2 hours a day. My dream is to have a room just for them to be out in 24/7. We have dogs too and right now are still in the process of training that the bunnies are family members not food. They are doing well but I will never be able to trust them together by themselves so unless I ever get my dream bunny room, the bunnies will only get out on monitered roams.


----------

